# Meet Nymphodora



## Moonwolf (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## izwozral (Nov 8, 2017)

Hey you, how do you know my wife is called Dora?

Oh and welcome to the best forum for motorhomers and nutters.


----------



## Pauljenny (Nov 8, 2017)

I'll second that... Welcome .

Not all of us are nutters  ... I just help them out when  they are busy


----------



## jeanette (Nov 8, 2017)

To be truthful I'm the only sane one on this forum!! :rolleyes2: Hi and:welcome: to you and *Nymphodora* I was going to ask how you came about the name for you RV but I'll pass on that!!!


----------



## Deleted member 207 (Nov 9, 2017)

Well that photo was not what I had come to expect on the Internet 
Welcome to wild camping, although that looks a lot like glamping in your case (tinge of envy).


----------



## phillybarbour (Nov 11, 2017)

Hi and welcome along, that’s a lovely big van.


----------

